

The Cinematography of Incredibles – part 1 (2013) - jgrodziski
http://floobynooby.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-cinematography-of-incredibles-part-1.html

======
teddyh
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6920151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6920151)

And Part 2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6948761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6948761)

